# gaggia evolution brewing problem



## katieabo (Jun 14, 2011)

If anyone can help, it would be greatly appreciated! I just finished cleaning the machine and the steam wand is working perfectly, but something seems plugged when I try brewing espresso. The brew basket and screen are both completely clean. I don't know where else to look for something that might be clogged. Please help!


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

I think you should read this. the evolution is a machine without a 3 way solenoid and has a group valve instead.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=18465

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

